# Just installed new XT Di2 w/ BlueTooth, Dura Ace 9150 on the Canyon Aeroad to follow



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

New XT Di2 with BlueTooth needs new seat post battery BT-DN110. Wanted to use with iPhone but still need a PC for the initial set-up, (which is silly) but once you get past the initial set-up it's great. While I do ride my MTB as a 1x I am looking forward to sequential shift on the road bike but set-up and functionality is a breeze. I should have the last Dura Ace 9150 parts I need in 2 weeks. I'll report back when the road bike is complete. Cheers!


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I bought new BT-DN110 and the new EW-WU101 for all three of my Di2 bikes. I just sat down with an A junction and a couple of wires at my PC and updated the firmware on all of them before I even tried installing them on the bikes.

Once I installed them and ran the app on the IPad, it updated the firmware on everything else as well. 

I'm still waiting for the updates to enable Synchro Shift (or whatever they are calling it). I'm not sure i'm going to use it, but I sure want to give it a try.


----------

